# Main Set-up image



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

My plan for 2009ish...

More to come but this is the MAIN outline tell me what you think... ill add arrows showing path of ToTs soon


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Psyc0 Walrus,

Looking forward to the updated plans. I have a somewhat similar yard setup and would love to see pictures of your cemetery and props.

Rich


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

GhoulishCop said:


> Psyc0 Walrus,
> 
> Looking forward to the updated plans. I have a somewhat similar yard setup and would love to see pictures of your cemetery and props.
> 
> Rich


sorry it took me so long to reply but i have made complete new plans haha ill look to upload a picture sometime soon! until then keep checking back


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Plans are always good to set your mind on a vision. Now if only I would stick to the plan instead of adding more stuff!


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Warrant2000 said:


> Plans are always good to set your mind on a vision. Now if only I would stick to the plan instead of adding more stuff!


haha dont worry i do the same thing! I don't know why but I always feel like I could make it better haha


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Indeed! Like yesterday I decided I needed 20 pallets for a fence line...


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Warrant2000 said:


> Indeed! Like yesterday I decided I needed 20 pallets for a fence line...


hahaha eh why not cant hurt (unless you were to buty 3000 of them and not know what to do after you place 10 of them haha)


----------

